# Spiders Eating Huge Prey Items, pics



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Share your pics or stories of any spiders, or other inverts for that matter, eating or trying to eat huge things.

I'll Start with this one i found on the net:










Can't wait to see some others:2thumb:!!

Nephila sp. I assume.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow that is one ugly looking spid:gasp::gasp:


Here are a few i found googling


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Wow that is one ugly looking spid:gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> Here are a few i found googling


That snake/widow one looks really good, think the second one could be fake tho.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Another nephila sp. one, could be the same spider...


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

andy07966 said:


> That snake/widow one looks really good, think the second one could be fake tho.


I thought maybe the second one the birds was already dead as T's can scavenge if hungry enough and i imagine being that close to chickens smaller food items may be hard to come by


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

not sure if this is another nephila sp, totally different abdomen then other pics I've seen but it has those same glossy black legs with the yellow coloured joints.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/spiders%2Beating%2Bhuge%2Bprey/NTDWA/goldenorbweaver2.jpg

for some reason the link breaks when i attach it is an IMG


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Was watching a documentary a while ago around a mates and it showed a T taking on a snake. Was very interesting but i would presume its not that common. Afterall its less energy to take a bug.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Found these 2...










Another one eating a bird....


----------

